# les 2 écrans sur l'écran de mon ordi



## jeremyFF (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

j'envisage l'achat d'une apple TV (j'ai un macbook pro retina Mavericks) mais j'ai une question avant. 

Est-il possible d'activer le mode bureau étendu (avec Airplay) et de voir sur mon écran principal (l'écran de mon ordi) ce qui se trouve aussi sur l'écran de la TV ? 

Ainsi, sur l'écran de mon ordi, je vois aussi ce qui se trouve sur la TV ce qui me permet de gérer les deux écrans juste en regardant l'écran de mon ordi.

J'espère que je n'ai pas été trop confus dans ma question...

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## xrognia (14 Janvier 2015)

tu peut recopier ton écran, soit ta version os X est compatible ( Mountain lion ) soit tu peut utiliser Air Parrot , il est payant mais marche très bien . t'as aussi Beamer pour les film sans saccade ;-]


----------

